# Auguri per il compleanno



## Gherghetennore

In spagnolo si usa qualche formula partiolare per fare gli auguri per il compleanno? Se si, quale? 
Grazie mille a tutti!


----------



## 0scar

"Feliz cumpleaños"


----------



## Lerma

_*!Feliz cumpleaños!**//*__* ¡Felicidades por tu cumpleaños!*_


----------



## Gherghetennore

Ma è una cosa formale o informale?


----------



## Lerma

Non c'è nessuna sfumatura. È la forma normale.


----------



## Gherghetennore

Perfetto, grazie mille!


----------



## pattyfashiion

Un modo più colto di dire in spagnolo è invertire l'aggettivo...

ìCumpleaños feliz!

hasta luego...


----------



## honeyheart

Otra fórmula, menos usada, es ésta:

"¡Que los cumplas (muy) feliz!"


----------



## Neuromante

pattyfashiion said:


> Un modo più colto di dire in spagnolo è invertire l'aggettivo...
> 
> ìCumpleaños feliz!
> 
> hasta luego...



Esa forma solo se usa cuando se canta el "Tanti auguri" más que nada por que es bastante molesta de decir sin la musiquita. Quizás te parece culta por lo poco que se usa


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Esa forma solo se usa cuando se canta el "Tanti auguri" más que nada por que es bastante molesta de decir sin la musiquita. Quizás te parece culta por lo poco que se usa


Cumpleaños felíz,
te deseo yo a tí....


----------



## Livia753

Yo muchas veces sólo digo "felicidades!".

Lo de "cumpleaños feliz" sólo lo he oído en la típica canción de cumpleaños, pero así hablando no. No sé si me explico xD...


----------



## Gasparin4243

Por favor, y cómo es la canción, pero en Italiano? Tanti auguri.......


----------



## vividem

Si aggiunge " y que cumplas muchos más!"

In italiano é tanti auguri a te
tanti auguri a teeeee
tanti auguri a ..... tanti auguuuri a teeee


----------

